# Make a thread about an SMBC video, then touch him on the penis



## Lemoncholic (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't worry the title is relevant!

[video=youtube;OTQnUTgLssI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTQnUTgLssI[/video]


----------

